
Ask HN: How do you create your MVP landing pages? - markfer
Title says it all, want to set up a quick landing page with a form submission. Would love to know if there is a low-tech and quick turnaround that the community recommends.
======
gcatalfamo
Just one clean and short landing? HTML5 template, premade. Just upload,
analytics, MailChimp form and boom.

More complex? Either wix (just website) or integrate the landing page in my
webapp (Google cloud or was)

It should be the least work you could possibly do or, at least, not cross your
MVP development.

------
arkitaip
I just install Wordpress + theme + Contact form 7. I'm on Webfaction so
Wordpress in an 1-click installation.

Some very useful plugins for rapid prototyping: Google Analytics for WordPress
by MonsterInsights + Yoast SEO + Wordfence Security + Page Builder by
SiteOrigin

